# Found pigeon with a green tag



## slipslid (Aug 24, 2003)

We have a visiting pigeon that may be lost. He has a green tag #AU2003EXCEL68 on his right leg. I don't know anything about pigeons and don't want anything to happen to him while visiting. He seems well, he is eating, flying, and sleeping on my roof. How do you find the owner??? Please e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hello and thank you for your concern for this pigeon. The person to contact is noted below. Please let us know how this works out.

Club Name : 
Club Code : EXCEL 
President's Name : JIM STEELE 
City : OKLAHOMA CITY 
State : OK 
Phone No. : 405-478-5155 
Email Address 

You look these band numbers up by the organization .. your band was AU (the American Racing Pigeon Union) so I went to http://www.pigeon.org then to the band list section. It takes doing a few of these to know where to go to look up the info. Again, thank you very much for your kindness.

Terry Whatley


[This message has been edited by TAWhatley (edited August 24, 2003).]


----------

